# TRACKER MORTGAGE QUESTION write off some of it ?



## falabo (6 Apr 2011)

bought a place in 2007 for 265k
I still owe circa €250k over 32 years
tracker mortgage ECB + 1.1% 

Still have a French account and bank willing to lend me €150 unsecured at 4% over 20 years. I have 40k in savings.

if I approached PTSB and told them I was in a position to clear most of the mortagge would they offer me a deal. they would have to write off 60k

would it nost cost them more in the long run to keep me for 32 years on the tracker ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2011)

Discussed at length in a Key Post.


----------

